# 98 polaris wantin to change wheel size on back to 12 in. ???



## baileyjosh22 (Apr 2, 2015)

I bought some 27x10x12 black mambas and wanna put them on my 98 polaris magnum the rear wheels are 10 inch and a 4x4 bolt pattern what are my options? Thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are 12" rims for a 4x4 bolt pattern... just have to look around. MudThrowers.com should have some, or can order them for you.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Spacers 4x4 to 4x110


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazon or ebay might have some black steelies (stock replacements) in 12x7 for our 4/4 bolt pattern. But ur best option is to spend a lil more and get matching set front and rear and then u will have more choices for the 4/4 bolt pattern on MudThrowers.com .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

